# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I hope this isn't really innapropriate but...

## Astroman129

Do you ever have that warm feeling between your legs in a dream? Not like you're peeing, but I can't really explain it.

Now, I hope this doesn't sound inappropriate, but if you're a guy, try masturbating in your dream. You should know what I mean.

----------


## spockman

You seemed pretty tasteful about it.

And yes, I understand.

----------


## Astroman129

What exactly is it, though? And what causes it? Is it, like, a seductic feeling?

----------


## reapsltd666

> Do you ever have that warm feeling between your legs in a dream? Not like you're peeing, but I can't really explain it.
> 
> Now, I hope this doesn't sound inappropriate, but if you're a guy, try masturbating in your dream. You should know what I mean.



who the hell... masturbate in a lucid dream?  When I can nail Betty White or some hot Gmilf like that  ::hump:: ?  I waste enough of my waking life masturbating, I'm pretty sure I will never have prostate cancer.

----------


## Rozzy

> Do you ever have that warm feeling between your legs in a dream? Not like you're peeing, but I can't really explain it.
> 
> Now, I hope this doesn't sound inappropriate, but if you're a guy, try masturbating in your dream. You should know what I mean.



well guys aren't the only ones that have it, like i get a warm tinglin sensation (not to discriptive right? lol) down there like by my legs, really weird....

----------


## Astroman129

Yeah, that's what I thought, but it happens most often when you masturbate. I'm really confused as to what happens...

----------


## Rozzy

> Yeah, that's what I thought, but it happens most often when you masturbate. I'm really confused as to what happens...



well not neccesarily when you masturbate.... it's more of the intensity that happens mentally.

----------


## Looms

darn, I was hoping it WAS really inappropriate...

And no, I've never had that experience, but I'm sure I will now that I've read about it here :tongue2: .

----------


## slayer

I remember when I was a girl in my dream I had a warm feeling in my stomach area...

It felt really good. Wish I could get that feeling again...

----------


## Looms

> I remember when I was a girl in my dream I had a warm feeling in my stomach area...
> 
> It felt really good. Wish I could get that feeling again...



 :Bang head: must be appropriate... :Bang head: must be appropriate... :Bang head: must be appropriate... :Bang head:

----------


## slayer

> must be appropriate...must be appropriate...must be appropriate...



No no no...it wasn't anything bad.

I didn't do anything in the dream besides go to the bathroom a lot. I never did anything bad...and it was in my stomach area.

The dream was pretty normal except I was a girl.

----------


## Lëzen

Wow. I mean, I'm a pretty avid masturbator, but damn...in your _dreams?_ A place where you can screw the cat-girl form of Jessica Alba on the moon whilst submerged in a vat full of nacho cheese?

...No, I don't think I know the feeling of which you speak...

----------


## Astroman129

It is a very strange feeling. But it feels very good.

----------


## supreme

I don't get it? Do you mean feeling horny?  ::|:

----------


## Rozzy

basically. like turned on

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Ok this is just really messing up my head now, a warm horny feeling eminating from between your legs? Wow I know the subconscious comes up with some weird stuff but thats the best yet that I've heard.
Oh and Lezen I like your plans  :tongue2: 

Cheers

----------


## Idolfan

> Do you ever have that warm feeling between your legs in a dream? Not like you're peeing, but I can't really explain it.
> 
> Now, I hope this doesn't sound inappropriate, but if you're a guy, try masturbating in your dream. You should know what I mean.



Before I could even masturbate I got incredible pleasure in my dreams like that. The only thing I could compare it to at the time was holding my pee in so much that it felt nice, but now I know that it was a kickass orgasm. It was amazing and I can probably still do it if I want in a lucid. It's like nothing in waking life.

----------


## Gez

I think alot of people tend to get aroused in lucid dreams or atleast excited.

----------


## slayer

> basically. like turned on



Oh...I didn't know you meant being turned on...I just thought you meant a warm feeling.

The dream I had, I wasn't turned on.

----------

